# Google- WebMD Morning News Meeting: Best Diet, Autism Study, Meditation for IBS ... - WebMD (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*WebMD Morning News Meeting: Best Diet, Autism Study, Meditation for IBS ...**WebMD (blog)*Embargo: 4 pm Source: Circulation: Heart Failure Meditation *IBS*: Mindfulness meditation improved the severity and psychological symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* four times more than a support group after an eight-week period, a new study shows. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

